# Whats the craziest/dumbest thing you've done or had happen to your PC?



## Fox34 (Aug 4, 2006)

I get a lot of stories about people doin crazy mods  to their PC's or they O.C'd a processor so much it blew up. I wanna hear the craziest thing youve ever done. Me, maybe would be boiling water on a 3 ghz (900Mhx stock)  O.C'd celeron with no heat sink.


----------



## LiLvi3tbOi69 (Aug 4, 2006)

heh. well it all started when i put some ANTEC thermal compound on my heatsink and processor..left it there for couple months..then i was thinking to get a new one so i opend to see the socket. guess what happend? they were litteraly GLUED together so i used a hair blow drier to soften the gob..i twisted and tried pulling it off. guess what? i pulled off half of it and the other half stayed on lmao


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

First time I touched or messed with a comp, a 566Mhz Celeron. I wanted to see how it works, and I remember reading something about the what type of sockets there were. I didn't know what socket type it was so I removed the CPU wil it was running. That messed it up, but it was an HP so it was all good.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 4, 2006)

heh...forcebooting a shorted out psu. complete accident. parents gone on vatcation. comp still runs to this day. soyo mobos are shitty but they hold up well to abuse.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

boiling water is fucking cool.  now i want to get a heatpiped single egg fryer on the top of mine.  

i think a food making comp would be cool.  it would be easy too: have a heatsink soldered to the bottom of the frying pan such that it would require a fan to be moving air across when the egg isn't absorbing the heat, and just shut off the fan when it's cooking time (via a fan controller or something) lol

i want to do this now


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 4, 2006)

can we say an octet of heatpipes?


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 4, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> boiling water is fucking cool.  now i want to get a heatpiped single egg fryer on the top of mine.
> 
> i think a food making comp would be cool.  it would be easy too: have a heatsink soldered to the bottom of the frying pan such that it would require a fan to be moving air across when the egg isn't absorbing the heat, and just shut off the fan when it's cooking time (via a fan controller or something) lol
> 
> i want to do this now



DUDE! me or you have GOT to do that. You you could just use copper heat pipes  and drag em out side and on top of the case preferably use an old O.C'd piece-o-crap so u dont ruin a good system.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

We should have a toaster into one of the 5.25 inch drive bays...insert a bagel or slice bread. Then use a software (ToasterTool!) to start toasting, then when it's done, you press eject on the software or keyboard, and it'll pop out! Kinda dumb...I know.


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 4, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> We should have a toaster into one of the 5.25 inch drive bays...insert a bagel or slice bread. Then use a software (ToasterTool!) to start toasting, then when it's done, you press eject on the software or keyboard, and it'll pop out! Kinda dumb...I know.



Thats acually a good idea! Ok its on we have to make the "Food" mod.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

If you have front panel USB ports, we could have M&M's come out of those, and slide down right to your hands...hmmm...


----------



## LiLvi3tbOi69 (Aug 4, 2006)

ahaha the whole food thingy is halariously interesting lmao


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea any "Food" ideas anybody has post em!


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

don't forget about a drink supporter


----------



## feldm4n (Aug 4, 2006)

Pulling on a wire and it coming out.  This then starts the momentum of slamming your hand into lets say the edge of a videocard.  That usually leaves a nice gash


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm going to start a thread about it so we keep saying about bad things that happened to your pc's here


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

If you have liquid cooling, the reseviour and radiator should be cold enough so after a few hours of gaming, it turns to a slushie, so just turn off your comp and drink it...to bad it'll never happen though.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

the thread is here

about two weeks ago i had an ultra 775 fire cooler or something like that (the fan is above 50db, so it blew hardcore.  i was going to exchange it...) but to isolate the noise problem (this is compared to my two 120mm fans, so it was the only thing heard by far) i decided to slow the fan down by putting my finger on the middle of the fan (the flat part).  i was retarded and misplaced my finger, cutting it, and the 3 fan blades, and a bunch of plastic was just eaten up.  

pic of damage a week and a half later:
http://img.techpowerup.org/060803/CIMG3678.jpg

click it, but it's big


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 4, 2006)

I remember once i had so many parts just piling up, all scrap, p3's with missing and bent pins, celerons, etc.... Hammered one of the first socket type celerons into an old p3 motherboard, turned it on, and to my amazement it was actually billowing quite thick and gross smelling smoke.  brought it outside with an extension cord, turned it on again and poured water on it...

I had an idea come to me though a few days ago, I was thinking of modding my router inside of an old .30cal ammunition box....


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)

Dumbest thing I ever did...bought a motherboard my CPU wouldn't fit into


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2006)

on my old amd machine,i had watercooling on it,i have to say at the start it was'nt the best job(not enuff clips).

well once i was doing summat in it and knocked a pipe off,i ended up with both hands in the case with one hand on each end of pipe with my thumbs over the ends.i had to just trie and squeeze the two ends back together.i did spray A LOT of water over my gfx card and board tho'

i sold it and the board failed two days later.the guy had to rma it.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2006)

you could have a round hole on the top of your case,that goes into your round tube res.you then clock the crap outta it and put a hot dog in the hole to warm it up.along with the 5.25" toaster to warm up the bun for your hot dog.maybe a usb sauce dispencer too eh.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah..I see loads of USB gadgets around in the shops...they're awesome


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a hole in the top of my case....its where I put all my disks...lol


----------



## Boneface (Aug 4, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> the thread is here
> 
> about two weeks ago i had an ultra 775 fire cooler or something like that (the fan is above 50db, so it blew hardcore.  i was going to exchange it...) but to isolate the noise problem (this is compared to my two 120mm fans, so it was the only thing heard by far) i decided to slow the fan down by putting my finger on the middle of the fan (the flat part).  i was retarded and misplaced my finger, cutting it, and the 3 fan blades, and a bunch of plastic was just eaten up.
> 
> ...


i dont have a pic but i did stick my thumb in my thermaltake one i had a few yrs ago it was spinning at around 5000rpm...and took the tip of my thumb off...i was just trying to get a little bit of dust of a spot...fan was unscathed...lmao...now i do it so much with all my fans i dont even notice


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)

lmao...my board makes my fans go ass slow...never over around 1200rpm


----------



## Tran_McGrady (Aug 6, 2006)

LiLvi3tbOi69 said:
			
		

> heh. well it all started when i put some ANTEC thermal compound on my heatsink and processor..left it there for couple months..then i was thinking to get a new one so i opend to see the socket. guess what happend? they were litteraly GLUED together so i used a hair blow drier to soften the gob..i twisted and tried pulling it off. guess what? i pulled off half of it and the other half stayed on lmao



ur such a liar u never put thermal compound on ur heatsink and processor cause u never got it off and u also put thermal compound on ur video card, ram chips


----------



## newmodder (Aug 6, 2006)

*cpu*

well one time a was taking the water block off my cpu to put better compound on it and instead of the block coming off, the whole cpu and block came right out of the socket...bent about 15-20 pins after about 3 hours of straightening and trying to reinstall i was about to give up. toook a short break and decided to try once more, oh my god it went in. and the dam computer still works.


----------



## LiLvi3tbOi69 (Aug 6, 2006)

Tran_McGrady said:
			
		

> ur such a liar u never put thermal compound on ur heatsink and processor cause u never got it off and u also put thermal compound on ur video card, ram chips



lol i put ramsinks on those. and it did come off before i not sure what kinda compound it was tho. u remember when i take off my old 5200 cooling. i took the compound off that and put on processor then AFTER THAT it got stuck


----------



## pt (Aug 6, 2006)

Dumbest thing:
Do a case mod without the proper tools


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, ok, but I think I posted it up here @ these forums once before:

Years ago, I was trying to air cool a PC I had further (I think it was a SMP/DualCPU Pentium I 233mmx rig I had, first SMP one)...

I took this fan I got (can't remember HOW I got it, RadioShack I think - had VERY high 'cfm' airflow, so I wanted it) that had no ends on it for a PC!

To utilize it, I did a very DUMB thing, & shredded an electrical cord end, & electrical taped the ends to the fan's exposed ends.

Well, when I finally got around to using it about a week or so later? I plugged it in, and did not notice that one of the ends I sealed using electrical tape was exposed & POW:

"Out went the lights"

(Had to get to the fusebox, flip the breakers, & hope for the best... PC was ok/fine, but it was NOT fun! AND, I did this in front of my buddies (fellow PC nuts from my academia days) & it was embarassing ontop of all else).

Could have been "shoddy workmanship" on my part, but I don't think so, but I still don't know to this day, but have to say 'don't use it if you can avoid it' for something like long-term usage.

BOTTOM-LINE: I learned a lesson... electrical tape is NOT a good longterm fix, it tends to fall off, dry out over time, & is not a substitute for heated shrinkwrap wire sealing (or other methods)... & snags easily + can fall off.

* Don't do/use it unless you are damn sure you put your tape on RIGHT & solid, IF you can avoid it, is all I can say.

APK


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Aug 6, 2006)

This took place not all that long ago... An old roommate wanted watercooling, however he didnt have the $$$ to spend on one...So he built his own..lol....when asked what i thought of this idea, i said you will break eveything you own...being a water xpert for 5 years i knew what was going to happen....

Using his $400 vid card and his $500 cpu and mobo he took 3/8 copper pipes and sanded them down to flatten the contact area...then he sanded again..then again and again and so on...till the only copper that was left was as thin as paper....guess where this leads...lol

After this is took his artic silencer and destroyed it in order to have a copper plate that touch his procs...then with screw tight straps he mounted this monster to his vid card...tightened it so tight that the card actually curved over a half inch...it hardly fit in the agp slot....he plugged in his pump put his resevoir in the FREEZER, and fired up the system...

At first the leak wasnt clear...he just had a constant air bubble...but the real problem came with the freezer....we all know that if you have 32degree F water with 90 degree F heat from the processor we get condensation....he found this 9 hours later when he got home from work...water on everything...leaky pipes and a system that made one hell of a paperweight.....

So another $500 later he gets a used mobo and a new video card and the proper watercooling supplies...lesson learned....take your time and save the money to do what you need...if there were cheaper ways to do this, you would have heard about it a long time ago...

and btw ....b/c of this he wasnt able to pay rent and had to leave....lmao....this has to be the dumbest guy i know!!!! or did know...


----------



## Casheti (Aug 6, 2006)

My fan at the moment is connected with regular sellotape over the wire...the bare ends are tied together. Works fine...


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2006)

Recently I was whacking about with i Slot1-S370 converter and I completely forgot to shut down the system. Everything was very silent, even the PSU! One night I decided to tear everything apart and removed CPU, memory, videocard.. Then I noticed everything was still on.. I haven't tried anything out yet. 

@tape: It works just fine for me!


----------



## Casheti (Aug 6, 2006)

wow...lol


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 6, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> I took this fan I got (can't remember HOW I got it, RadioShack I think - had VERY high 'cfm' airflow, so I wanted it) that had no ends on it for a PC!
> 
> To utilize it, I did a very DUMB thing, & shredded an electrical cord end, & electrical taped the ends to the fan's exposed ends.
> 
> ...



Um, computer fans are DC not AC.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Um, computer fans are DC not AC.



This wasn't a "computer fan", strictly... Though it looked VERY MUCH like one!

E.G.-> It had way thicker blade & depth, but pushed air out like NO tomorrow... 

About AC current:

Well, I live in the United States, & we use Alternating Current here in our wall powerjacks & note - I used a frayed plug? Indicative of AC (thank-you Mr. Tesla, & Mr. Westinghouse - more efficient, & less repeater stations required)!

Also, I don't recall saying it was a "Computer Fan" strictly above, iirc, I think I said "fan" only! 

You may have just made an assumption, I have done that myself before too.

It came like I said it did (just a pair of ends, with copper exposed beneath the insulator layer of the wire) & there was NO reason I could not attempt to apply it as a computer fan!

* Heck - I have used K-Mart 20" box fans too, & right up against the side of my case (open)... Now, are they Direct Current? No, not typically @ least in the USA!

(... but they work nevertheless & push a lot of air, "cfm-wise")

APK


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 6, 2006)

When you said you plugged a "computer fan" from radioshack into a wall socket, I assumed it was a DC fan, because 99.9% of "computer" fans are DC, since powersupplies push out DC.

I also used to work at RadioShack and know pretty much everything they sell. The overpriced fans they sold were DC if I remember correctly 

I'm sure they had some AC ones there too though.

BTW, I have done that 20" box fan trick too  

My buddy even once reversed his case fans around, where the exhaust vents sucked air in, and pushed air out of the front of the case.... he hooked the window A/C unit with dryer duct to his "intake" vents and it sucked in cold air, and blew it out of the front of his PC.. 16c load temps.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> When you said you plugged a "computer fan" from radioshack into a wall socket, I assumed it was a DC fan, because 99.9% of "computer" fans are DC, since powersupplies push out DC.



Nope, see below, quote of myself, from my original post you said I state that in specifically, & my man? I didn't...:



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> I took this fan I got (can't remember HOW I got it, RadioShack I think - had VERY high 'cfm' airflow, so I wanted it) that had no ends on it for a PC!



That's a direct quote man, from my original post... right there... I just used the word FAN, not computer fan.



(See above, no edit dates to my orig. post, after the date of my last 2 posts & all that... etc.)



			
				bigboi86 said:
			
		

> I also used to work at RadioShack and know pretty much everything they sell. The overpriced fans they sold were DC if I remember correctly  I'm sure they had some AC ones there too though.



Welcome to the club fellow alumnus... worked there for 2 semesters during college, circa 1992-1994 (2nd degree, went back for more, comp. sci.) & needed @ least a part-time job, & that was it!

APK

P.S.=> Yea, "Ghetto-Style" cooling = K-mart Box fan! It works... may not be slick/pretty, but does the JOB! apk


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 6, 2006)

It's all good.

Anyway, you would probably hate how Radioshack is now... they focus on selling cell phones more than anything. 

If you don't sell a certain amount of cell phones you basically lose your job.. they also want you to greet and offer cell phones to pretty much every customer that walks in, even if they are homeless looking and just want a battery or something lol..

It's quite fucking retarded.

Sorry for the off-topicness


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> It's all good.



It is, no big deal...



			
				bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Anyway, you would probably hate how Radioshack is now... they focus on selling cell phones more than anything.



Honestly? I wasn't "nuts" about it in the first place, it was just my part-time job during school... not my future.



			
				bigboi86 said:
			
		

> If you don't sell a certain amount of cell phones you basically lose your job..



Welcome to the working world, TODAY especially - scary shit!

(Sales go UP & DOWN, & you have little to no control over it... beware of that life, @ least imo)



			
				bigboi86 said:
			
		

> It's quite fucking retarded.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topicness



S'awright & imo (pretty shitty one lately, lol)? Everything out there is... your first comment, not the offtopic one!

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2006)

lol who hasnt tried the box fan trick it was the onaly way to get my neighbors pc to load windows (fried intel hsf) but the box fan kept it cool enough to run about 5-10 min. but the best thing about my comp is the umm. how do i put it P.O.S. thermal compound on my cpu it is currently acting as glue i am crossing the days off till i eventually get a real hsf (not the amd crap) you know i wonder if you co0uld mod a fridge as a complete system cooler think about 40F (as us americans call) for a start up temp no need for water cooling


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> you know i wonder if you co0uld mod a fridge as a complete system cooler think about 40F (as us americans call) for a start up temp no need for water cooling



I've seen it done online over time...  I've seen a PC built inside of a frost-free fridge iirc, & iirc? It even WORKED (the refrigeration part).

"it's been done"

(As the 'artsy" folks say!)

APK

P.S.=> I'd wager, if you search it long enough online? You can find it, still... it was pretty unique! "Extreme-Modders"... lol, they're mad! apk


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 6, 2006)

according to poge it has been attempted, but it doesn't work due to the compressor blowing out.  it makes sense because the fridge compressor is only there for a little bit of work, ie keeping it cool when you open the fridge for a little bit of time, rather than actively cooling something

i was thinking about maybe using the coils and cooling liquid from my microfridge for my pc tho....


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> according to poge it has been attempted, but it doesn't work due to the compressor blowing out.  it makes sense because the fridge compressor is only there for a little bit of work, ie keeping it cool when you open the fridge for a little bit of time, rather than actively cooling something



Heck, why didn't they just leave it "as is" & how it works normally? Just to keep the ambient internal temp of the thing COOL... normal air cooling would use that colder air to advantage I would think!

Heck - then even top THAT off w/ hydro-cooling, using something that doesn't 'freeze @ the drop of a hat' like water?

(Plus, iirc? Water doesn't freeze easily, AS LONG AS IT'S IN MOTION!)

EDIT PART - yes, I know your answer: PC's would generate too much heat, & keep it running TOO much! Right?



* IIRC, hydro-cooled rigs don't use water lately anyhow (but, admittedly? I am 'talking out my you-know-what' on hydro-cooling - never HAVE done it, & not much in the way of research into it either).

APK


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Anyway, you would probably hate how Radioshack is now...



Just a side note: I have been to a Radioshack-store ONCE in my life and the people there was.. Well, just stupid. I wanted a DVD-player that was region-free, but none of the guys working there knew what I was talking about. First I had to explaing that the world of DVDs are divided into several "regions" and that the point was that you shouldn't be able to play DVDs from outside "your" region. THEN I had to explain that I was looking for a DVD-player that wasn't locked to one region (this was before I found ways to unlock my DVD @ the almighty Internet , also I'm from Sweden), but it was simply to much for them. After some time one of the guys said: "Nah, those doesn't exist, so we can't help you."  

Never Radioshack again, I tell you that.. I probably wont go to the US again though, so it's no biggie.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 6, 2006)

Frick said:
			
		

> Just a side note: I have been to a Radioshack-store ONCE in my life and the people there was.. Well, just stupid. I wanted a DVD-player that was region-free, but none of the guys working there knew what I was talking about. First I had to explaing that the world of DVDs are divided into several "regions" and that the point was that you shouldn't be able to play DVDs from outside "your" region. THEN I had to explain that I was looking for a DVD-player that wasn't locked to one region (this was before I found ways to unlock my DVD @ the almighty Internet , also I'm from Sweden), but it was simply to much for them. After some time one of the guys said: "Nah, those doesn't exist, so we can't help you."
> 
> Never Radioshack again, I tell you that.. I probably wont go to the US again though, so it's no biggie.



is it even legal for them to sell those? well, you're in sweden, so it might be differnet.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 7, 2006)

Course they're legal...they're legit products and stuff...just seems that the people at radioshack sound like twats...


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 7, 2006)

that's what poge reports, i feel that if i could get all the exhaust straight out of the fridge, that'd be killer

either duct air into the case, or put the whole case in the fridge and turn all the fans to turn in (i would block the front mesh part as best as possible and just duct out from the 120mm(it would still be exhaust, clearly) all the way to the room

but that's like having a big whole in your fridge, which'll blow the compressor evidently


----------



## hellbirdman (Aug 7, 2006)

feldm4n said:
			
		

> Pulling on a wire and it coming out.  This then starts the momentum of slamming your hand into lets say the edge of a videocard.  That usually leaves a nice gash



Damn! and you know what Matthew?

Every thing that I have made really right takes a chunk outa my body. 
Not only in my art work but with my main money work as well (HVAC) If I am not cut or burned or otherwise injered I haven't earned the fruit of my labor. You really know youv'e done sumthin of a little part of you is left with it.

hell


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Aug 8, 2006)

I want to hear more about other MODDING nightmares!!!!! ANYONE else have any????


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 8, 2006)

hellbirdman said:
			
		

> If I am not cut or burned or otherwise injered I haven't earned the fruit of my labor. You really know youv'e done sumthin of a little part of you is left with it.
> 
> hell



no pain, no gain...

well, recently i resprayed the top of my computer case black. baaadddd idea. 

i got these little black splotchy marks on it. grr.


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

this was mine: 
never try to make a window mod in your case with one of those things
http://www.emfafe.com/images/DW490.jpg

In my my opinion if you want to mod get a Dremmel


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 8, 2006)

oooh dude. thats crazy.

yep, dremels the way to go!


----------



## lordaboveall (Aug 8, 2006)

I've got one my familys first computer a 50MHz blazing fast Pentium 1. I cut the wires on the exhaust fan and then tied the wires back turned it on and a few minutes later I moved somthing on the desk and pop! the wires touched each other and bam! dead PC.


----------



## lordaboveall (Aug 8, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> this was mine:
> never try to make a window mod in your case with one of those things
> http://www.emfafe.com/images/DW490.jpg
> 
> In my my opinion if you want to mod get a Dremmel



lol you should have seen one of my mods with a dremmel...my god the worst looking thing ever.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 8, 2006)

lordaboveall said:
			
		

> lol you should have seen one of my mods with a dremmel...my god the worst looking thing ever.




I'm awesome with a dremel, I plan on showing some of my skills off soon when I get some paint for my case. 

A dremel XPR and a metal bastard file is all you need for some professional cuts.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey PT...is it Aeroengine I or II??


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> Hey PT...is it Aeroengine I or II??



The Aeroengine 2, going to pick it up at the store after lunch, but before that i'm going to strip apart my old one  , hope that some day when i get a dremmel i can mod it to became beautifull


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

OMFG...I WANT AN AEROENGINE II SOOOOOOOOO BAD...They look like beasts...and I bet they cool like one too...


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> OMFG...I WANT AN AEROENGINE II SOOOOOOOOO BAD...They look like beasts...and I bet they cool like one too...



They aren't very expensive, mine is going to cost me 60€ , after my birthday i will get 2 hdd in raid0 and if i get a lot of money, probabily WATERCOOLING for the CPU, this system has to last 3years until i finish University and get a job


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Mmmm...I might get one...but I'm only 15 (limited income). My next post is no. 600, w00t!


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

i ran a celeron 478 2.4ghz 533 with out a fan or heatsink and it ran for 30mins


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

What was it processing?


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

dunno didnt get past windows loading


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

ONE of the dumbest things I ever did was cut the fan controller wire so that it would run at max speed, but instead it just stopped the processor picking up any fan info...so it thought the fan had failed and so the computer kept auto-shutting off for safety, so I had to reconnect the wire with sellotape


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

im gonna try running two pc's in 1 case ,should be interesting 2 see how i fit 2 mobo's in


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe you have to mount one on the side that comes off...or maybe it could be on a panel that slides in and out or up and down...or maybe you would need a case with no sides...Just make a frame and mount each mobo on either side


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

i could put them back 2 back in the case as the case is quite large


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmmmmmm...like I say...maybe you would benefit from just mounting them on a frame


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

true,i could mount 1 on the normal posts then mount 1 on posts on the other side of the case?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, pretty much...that's the easier option...it depends if you're going for ease or style...you would look pretty swanky if you could get them both to fit in an ordinary case...the other option of course is using Micro-ATX boards. Are you doing it for fun or is this going to be a serious PC??


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

it kinda works apart from the other 1 is upside couse of the fan+heatsink getting in the way


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

and i think it wont look bad at all


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah...yeah...that is a point, maybe liquid cooling could make them fit more if you mount the radiator somewhere else...how much money are you planning to spend on this project?


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

none im only 14 but cooling isnt an issue as it runs smooth couse its a p3 slot 1 600mhz 133fsb x2


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah, right...well...I'm only a year older, if you didn't know already. Sounds like a project anyhow...are you gonna use 2x P3's??


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

no 3 p3's as 1 board is a dual processor


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

DUAL CORE processor or 2 PHYSICAL processors??


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

2 processors not dual core


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

oooooooh...wow...got any idea of the overall specs??

And what about your current machine...doesn't look too strong...are you gonna pimp it out a little?


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

hope fully it will bee.......
 1st mobo is a dual processor p3 made by dell  
1st=600mhz 2nd=500mhz ati 9200 se toatal 1100mhz 512mb ram

2nd mobo (gigabyte) is gonna be a  p2 450mhz as i just realised i only have 2 p3's 512mb ram
ati rage 128

and if i use linux i can share the processing power  (between both pc's and may be my 2.4 ghz p4


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

i may even add some cathodes i got spare


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like a nice plan...good luck with that


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

if it goes well i will try and run far cry on it  lol


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Blatantly all low settings


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

no couse i ran far cry on a single processor on just above low with a ti44oo and it worked fine
(thats if farcry works with linux)


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you planning to upgrade your system??


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

which 1?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Your main system


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah im gettin an intel board becouse its future proof and 2x 7950 gx2's 
why?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wondering.. WOW...2x 7950 GX2's


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

i know its gonna rock it will SH*t on my bros x16ooxt


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

lmao...but for now...I WHOOP yo' ass. Apart from my board..that makes me sick


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah but i didnt pay for my pc only the case lol


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

besides i can play far cry in high


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

lol..with a Geforce 4?


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

how much did u pay for ur pc?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

It's embarrasing to say...let's just say I got ripped off


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

lol i got my p4 when it 1st came out with the board im using for free,nothingin life is for free unless u hassle  the bt pc engineer next door lol


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

the p3 dual processor starts  and is installing windows


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

lol


----------



## little geek (Aug 8, 2006)

oh dear god,BLUE SCREEN!!!!!
nothing xp disc cant fix using the repair command lol


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, you are not supposed to be able to do this, but I put the 20 pin PSU connector in BACKWARDS.  Yes, there was a little resistance, but it fit and I tried turning the computer on.  Guess what happened...

Sorry, nothing except for a small heart attack when I figured what I had done.  I put it back the right way and the damn thing worked.  This was an abit 440BX board - forget the model.

"drinking and modding sometimes don't mix"


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 8, 2006)

About the fridge computer. I think you would have much better results by making a box that you place your computer in, and putting an air conditioning unit on the case pannel side, so that it is constantly cycling cooled air over everything, and then out the back goes the hot air. 

You would probably have to seal it very well, and put a fan for an intake somewhere, probably the opposite side of the AC unit, due to the crazy heat it would put out.

maybe get some ducting and run it from the cold air blower direct to important to cool pieces like the gfx card and cpu. 

I'm getting a window AC unit today, and it will be RIGHT NEXT TO my computer! When i ran my P4 1.6GHz, i got 24c, ambient was 28, i wonder what temps I'll get today. :-D

So yea, stupid thing.. umm... I tried to voltmod while the computer was on.. lost my X800pro


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 8, 2006)

they have portable ac units (google it and you'll find em) that have the exhaust ducted to outside


----------



## strick94u (Aug 9, 2006)

I got this awesome peltier cooler from some overclocking place online damn thing requires its own psu 24 amps!! so I put it on my socket 478 and clocked my 2.8 ht all the way up to 4.1 
it ran but was unstable backed it down to 3.6 it ran great but I didnt want to risk it I figured 3.2 was safe right.........frozen and I mean ice and sizzling sounds I shut it down and some how everything was ok. so anyone want to buy a badass peltier cooler and 12v24amp powersupply? its a meanwell 320 watt 12v/24 amp only


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Aug 9, 2006)

ya right now i have a kick ass ac system in my home with uv and carbon filtration..so it being summer i use my ac to chill my case...and get the same results and better  then i do with WaterCooling with radiator....

all you need is that exhaust tube your dryer uses...they cost like $5 or so for 16 feet....i modded my register in the floor and ran 2 fans (one at each end of the tube) to force the air in...when the ac runs i sit at 25C on my x850pro  (540/610 16pipes) and when the ac is off i sit at 30C...then H2o system leaves me at 32C.....i luv the ac.....

oh and of couse i have switched coolers on my card....using stock fan cooler with the ac.....


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 12, 2007)

This is a really old thread, But I really wanna bring it back because me and my friends did something awesome recently!  well we were throwing together a socket 370 celeron (i think) and we had no heatsink...so we laid the system out of the carpet, duck taped and hotglued a soda can around the socket and cut the top of the soda can off. Then we poured laundry detergent in the can right on top of the proc. Laundry detergent cooled baby! We didn't see the temps...the can kind of leaked...you can guess why it didn't work.


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 12, 2007)

pt said:


> don't forget about a drink supporter



wait... im confused... dont computers already have this? on mien you press a button and it slides out... its really flimsy though....

JK!

chris


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 12, 2007)

lol, you guys seen the thermaltake X-Ray i think its called, its a  ciggaret lighter and a cupholder


----------



## technicks (Jun 12, 2007)

Well this is how i f#cked my Asus A8R32 MVP Deluxe.
I had a X1950 with no vrm cooling. So i got a couple of heatsinks and placed them on the vrm's.
Didn't thought about what would happen to my board if the sinks fell on the mobo.
One day, one of em fell of and now Windows boots only after a few minutes waiting.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 13, 2007)

Things that I hate while fixing compys, 1st. Forgetting to pull it out of the plug and discharge the psu by turning on the system unplugged, 2nd getting cut while trying to pry off the molex off an optical drive and hitting your flesh on the sharp corner of the PSU and getting shocked plus having some skinned ripped off lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 13, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> lol, you guys seen the thermaltake X-Ray i think its called, its a  ciggaret lighter and a cupholder









lmao, thats awesome!


----------



## CH@NO (Jun 13, 2007)

HA,HA....nice Thread

I'll remember when I SCREW UP my Duron CPU, when I changed it to a new mobo stupidly it fells from my hands to the carpet (static killer), and vuala!, dead-CPU 

And other when ('cause a hurry)  I dont remove the static from my body and SCREW again my PC, It make me SO HANGRY that i COMPLETELY destroyed the PC....punchs and throws it so many times that it hurted my hands very bad (the backside pins of the mobo scratched my skin) and at the end FOR MY ESTUPIDEZ I'll end with a trashy PC and a room filled with blood drops. Just the RAM, DVD-ROM and HDD survived.

Since these accident I ALWAYS use an anti-static cuff and I extreme my precautions, Hope it can't never happen again...its horrible.


----------



## MunkeyQ (Jun 13, 2007)

> "drinking and modding sometimes don't mix"


I came home a little drunk some time ago and I thought I'd assemble a few machines which I was working on. I managed to force the floppy power connector on upside-down which caused one conductor in the ribbon cable to melt and catch fire. 

Amazingly, everything apart from the cable survived.

I've put a finger in a metal-bladed 120mm 240v fan before. That hurt a LOT - I still have a scar.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha static shock ftl. This is off topic, but could you guys support the work I did and check out my case modding guide?(in my sig) I wanna get it stickied so I need people to post on it. thanks


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 14, 2007)

Sticking memory only halfway in and watching it catch fire literally LOL


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Sticking memory only halfway in and watching it catch fire literally LOL



AHAHAHAHAH  It lit up in flame??


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 14, 2007)

yep

Worst part was it was my friends machine and I had to buy another stick that day


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow that really sucks. Did the flame damage effect anything else?


----------



## =MetalFox= (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah long time no see TPU forums.

Well once I had an 566mhz old celeron system and I started to hate it so much i accidentally broke the bracket to fit heatsink to cpu... well I glued it with superglue directly to the core of the processor mmm superglue is the best thermalgrease "not"

After I got more mad to that pc i threw it on the floor while i was playing san andreas with it then i just ripped the heatsink off with half of the cpu core with it.

Well couple months without pc was fun and I got another pc after that.

Oh those ole' times.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 14, 2007)

It just fried the chip. Everything else still worked.

I was in a hurry when I did it.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good thing that flame didn't fry out something on the mobo


----------



## pt (Jun 14, 2007)

big dumb shit i just did
i was playing and didn't notice it was rainning while my wireless pen was outside 
seems fine and working


----------



## markitect (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a couple good stories, although they are not me personally.  

1)  One of my friends asked my how fast my volcano CPU cooler was spinning.  I told them fast enough to take off part of your finger.  So you can guess what they did   just tore up the tip though. 

2) I used to work in a computer lab at my college campus.  Well one of the floppy drives stopped working, and you could here something clunking around inside it.  So we took it apart and we found 50 cents in side (the exact amount we charged for floppy discs).

3) Finally in my computer lab career, one day while closing up the boss had my round up all they keyboards and put them in the box.  She then proceeded to take them home and run them through the dish washer.  The best part is they all came back sparkling clean, and worked better then when they were filled with crumbs and other filth.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so going to try out the keyboard in the dishwasher now. Get an old junk one and run it through. And that volcano story sounds painfull, did the same with myfriend all in one coolermaster CPU water cooling setup wit ha 120 MM fan on the radiator.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, a couple of weeks ago I was looking all over for my 1GB USB drive because I had all kinds of documents, reports, and papers I had done for college. I was freakin out and could not find it. A couple of days later wife says, "Look what I found in the dryer." Yep, it was my flash drive. I almost cried because I thought surely this thing would not have survived a good wash. I popped it in the computer and it worked just fine! Luckiest I've felt in a while.


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2007)

I removed the AC Silencer 5 from my x800gt and some of the memory was ripped from the the card. Good news was that I upgraded to my x1950pro. 

I had a classmate that once said that he created an ISDN-modem by combining 2 56kbps-modems (in hardware) and thus recieved ISDN speeds on a regular connection.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 14, 2007)

lol the memory sounds so bad, id prob. cry


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> lol the memory sounds so bad, id prob. cry



Nah, I was just very surprised. I think I froze for like a minute and just stared at it. I learned something though.


----------



## pt (Jun 14, 2007)

for a sec i tought the white stripe on fox sign was a my screen going nuts 
/\ - dumb thing


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 14, 2007)

aahaha i can just imagine the frozen reaction


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 15, 2007)

I've OC'ed an AMD Duron 1200+ (900Mhz) to 1250 Mhz without applying thermal grease between the heatsink and the processor xD
I've LITERALLY smoked it


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

markitect said:


> 3) Finally in my computer lab career, one day while closing up the boss had my round up all they keyboards and put them in the box.  She then proceeded to take them home and run them through the dish washer.  The best part is they all came back sparkling clean, and worked better then when they were filled with crumbs and other filth.


Yeah, I've done that before, too, after spilling soda on it. If you let it dry, all is fine. I actually read about it somewhere before, and that's what prompted me to try it. It was only one of those $5 cheapy keyboards anyway.

Dumbest thing I ever did was forget to put paste on my p4 Northwood when I was in a hurry. Couldn't figure out why it was going into thermal shutdown at stock speeds under load. lol. No harm done tho.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 15, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> We should have a toaster into one of the 5.25 inch drive bays...insert a bagel or slice bread. Then use a software (ToasterTool!) to start toasting, then when it's done, you press eject on the software or keyboard, and it'll pop out! Kinda dumb...I know.



1 word... Crumbs


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> 1 word... Crumbs


2 words, Crumb Tray. lol

Dammit Azn, now I want a bagel toaster in my PC. lol


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> 2 words, Crumb Tray. lol



lol

thats another drive bay taken though


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Dammit Azn, now I want a bagel toaster in my PC. lol



Here ya go wile E.

http://www.drtoast.com/crumbs/94


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 15, 2007)

well....

this happened last night.

I woke up at 4:30 in the morning for no appernt reason. i happen to glance over at my tablet pcs "case"(a blanket) and notice that it is all torn apart. i think (remember, i am barely awake), to my self "wha.....what... the fuck?" and then happen to glance down at the floor.

there my beloved tablet pc. at this point i am thinking that it could be broken. i bend down and pick it up. hmm, no scratches, screen is.. fine, no glasstop damage... so i boot it up and it boots right straight off. so, i put it back in its "bed" and fall asleep... i wake up 10 min later and it occurs to me, hmm, shouldn't i like.... clean it off, or something?, so i wander downstairs squit some cleaner on a paper towel clean it up and go to sleep....

chris


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> lol
> 
> thats another drive bay taken though


Hey, I'll sacrifice a couple of drive bays for a good bagel. 




Namslas90 said:


> Here ya go wile E.
> 
> http://www.drtoast.com/crumbs/94


Hahaha. That is hands down, the best Kitchen PC ever!


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 15, 2007)

I want that toaster PC so bad!! And AX, I don't think I'm following ya man....


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 15, 2007)

Ax you shouldnt leave expensive stuff near you when your asleep by sounds of things you suffer from blanky teary upy syndrome


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 15, 2007)

I once convinced a friend of mine that DDR RAM works just fine in an SD RAM slot, you just have to modify the connector a little bit.
Suffice it to say, he was a little angry the next day.


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Ax you shouldnt leave expensive stuff near you when your asleep by sounds of things you suffer from blanky teary upy syndrome



well, BTUS is the only explanation i can think of, nearly gave me a friggin heart attack seeing it laying there on the ground...

chris


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 15, 2007)

i plugged in a hard drive in my first computer (ACER ACERPOWER 6000-266A) when it was on.


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 15, 2007)

Took me 3 weeks to figure out my SATA cable was bad.Lot's a cussing going on then.


----------



## Tan DJ (Jun 15, 2007)

See the following thread for my addition to "dumbest thing I've done to my PC"

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32966


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

Tan DJ said:


> See the following thread for my addition to "dumbest thing I've done to my PC"
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32966


lol As soon as I saw your name as the last person to post in this thread, I knew it was about that post. Sorry for the luck.


----------



## Tan DJ (Jun 15, 2007)

Years ago, when my uncle bought his first PC, a 10Mhz 8086 with 640K memory, and 2 360k floppies, when he got the PC home, it wouldn't boot.  Kept on saying:

Error Reading drive A
Abort, Retry, Ignore?

and no matter what he did, that is all it would say.  So he took the box back to where he got it from, and they plugged it into their screen and keyboard, and they couldn't get it to fault.  So he brought it back home, plugged it into his own screen and keyboard and:

Error Reading drive A
Abort, Retry, Ignore?

So, he took the whole lot back, and they then set it all up, and got the error message.

They traced the fault to a faulty video cable!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a case with a shorting PSU (didnt know this at the time, was trying to fix it)
I also had an old CRT monitor i was using to test it.

What happens when one hand is on a (shorting) metal case, and the other hand touches the metal at the end of the VGA cable a powered-on CRT monitor?
The PC survived - i got away with minor burns and a broken chair.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 15, 2007)

Mussels said:


> The PC survived - i got away with minor burns and a broken chair.



I got "kicked" by a CRT too... It really hurts xD


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

A couple of months ago my dad inserted DDR 400 Ram modules into a pc whose mobo supported only up to DDR 266.

He thought that since they fitted in the slots it'd all be ok.

The result was a fried mobo.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> A couple of months ago my dad inserted DDR 400 Ram modules into a pc whose mobo supported only up to DDR 266.
> 
> He thought that since they fitted in the slots it'd all be ok.
> 
> The result was a fried mobo.



But... that is ok...  he musta put it in backwards


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> A couple of months ago my dad inserted DDR 400 Ram modules into a pc whose mobo supported only up to DDR 266.
> 
> He thought that since they fitted in the slots it'd all be ok.
> 
> The result was a fried mobo.



How?  If the mobo doesn's supported DDR400 it would just don't post, not die


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 15, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> How?  If the mobo doesn's supported DDR400 it would just don't post, not die



Actually, it would work at DDR266 instead of DDR400. It's backward compatible. Must have put the ram in wrong.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe he did put in the RAM wrong but how could it have fitted? Btw the RAM was from another computer which had blown a VRM due to a power surge.

I thought so too at first that it shouldn't have been possible to have ruined the motherboard. But I re-inserted the old (proper) RAM and it kept giving a RAM error (beep codes - 3 beeps AMI BIOS). I tested the graphics card by putting another in its place, I resetted cmos (it was an ASrock K7VT2 and there was no jumper but I had to short 2 points), I plugged in another PSU... to no avail - I admit I was confused. So I got my dad to fork out USD 50 for a new mobo since it had been 'his fault for meddling' after all, connected everything to the new mobo and it worked. Hence I concluded that it had been the mobo which died and not anything else since all the 'old' stuff worked connected to a new motherboard. And (maybe coincidentally)the motherboard decided to die just when my dad put those DDR 400 RAM...

Oh and the RAM from that computer which had blown the VRM wasn't faulty at all - I changed the mobo of that pc, installed the old ram and it worked perfectly.

And as a final resort it also could be possible that my dad mucked up something he didn't tell me about... wouldn't have been the first time either.


----------



## sheps999 (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> And (maybe coincidentally) it decided to die just when my dad put those DDR 400 RAM...





Couple of stupid things I've done:

1. Had a power supply open (don't ask) and running, and thought, "Hmm, I wonder how hot that heatsink is...". Something I won't be doing again.

2. Put together a power supply but forgot to put in that plastic thingy that goes between the PCB and the power supply case. Turned it on, and accidentally pressed down on the casing. Result: large bang, and no power 

3. Plugged a Molex into a hard drive the wrong way round. Lots of smoke, and a flame 

4. Dismantled a CRT monitor, cos I was curious  (Note to self: do not do that again)

5. Put my finger in one of those really fast fans (must've been doing about 5000 RPM). Took the end of my finger off 


More to come, I'm sure


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2007)

Pretty boring really, last year voltmodded a 7900GT to 1.65V put a Zalman Fatality on her and let her rip, well she went from 450Mhz stock I think it was to 670Mhz.......for about 10 minutes by which time I had tried a run of 3D Mark 2005 to see what she could do and she blew, not just a fried GPU but a burnt PCB for around an inch around the GPU......mmmmmm toasty


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 15, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Actually, it would work at DDR266 instead of DDR400. It's backward compatible. Must have put the ram in wrong.



Ooops you're right, my bad. It won't post if he tryed to put a DDR266 on a DDR400 mobo 

Thanks for the refresh


----------



## boogerlad (Jun 16, 2007)

Once, i was at school, and stupid IE6 crashed on me. it said that it encountered a serious error, but i just moved the dialog box away and kept on using it. it still worked. Now i wonder if it's just crashing for no reason...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2007)

sheps999 said:


> Couple of stupid things I've done:
> 
> 1. Had a power supply open (don't ask) and running, and thought, "Hmm, I wonder how hot that heatsink is...". Something I won't be doing again.
> 
> ...



I've done most of those at one time or another. A very good list to avoid... also, dont get curious and hook up a 12V DC fan to 240V AC current. bad. smokey lot.


----------

